# Puppy Pics



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

They will be 6 weeks old Friday. There is one that is the sweetest puppy, we call her Lovie Dovie. She will lick your face all day if you let her - the rest maybe once and then that's about it. Then there is Little Runt. He is smaller than the rest. We have one female that crosses her paws just like our female ( her mom ) does, and one that sleeps just like our male Kage-on his back with front paws up.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

They are just precious...so cute :wub:


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wonderful looking pups. Cute.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Please feed those puppies out of something safer than a cut in half milk jug!:nono:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what was the plan behind these pups - what can you tell about the parents.
Is that an okay question.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Carmen- Read his other thread 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/153804-our-new-clan.html


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It was an oops litter. They're not even sure on the sire and dams registration. One is AKC registered and the other is CKC (continental not canadian) registered. 

My guess is there was no plan to this other than a few cute puppies, but only the OP can answer that for sure.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

carmspack said:


> what was the plan behind these pups - what can you tell about the parents.
> Is that an okay question.
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/153804-our-new-clan.html


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

another "breeder" contributing to overpopulation of dogs. If you want a dog that a "breeder" like this is offering, please go to shelter and adopt a dog that really needs a home.


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys truly are jerks. Why did this have to turn into a your a horrible person for breeding. They are cute puppies, just leave it at that.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Coastie01 said:


> You guys truly are jerks. Why did this have to turn into a your a horrible person for breeding. They are cute puppies, just leave it at that.


No. All puppies are cute. There is NOTHING wrong with advising someone to be responsible and take proper care of puppies.

If you want to look at cute puppies go look at some cute ones put to sleep today because there weren't any homes for them. I'm sure some cute ones died also because they were unhealthy because of crappy breeders.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> No. All puppies are cute. There is NOTHING wrong with advising someone to be responsible and take proper care of puppies.
> 
> If you want to look at cute puppies go look at some cute ones put to sleep today because there weren't any homes for them. I'm sure some cute ones died also because they were unhealthy because of crappy breeders.


exactly


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am aware that all puppies are cute and that there is an over population. I am simply saying that not every thread needs you guys' negativity. You already made your point abundantly clear in his/her other post. Why drag your drudgery over to this post too.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

If people are going to leave comments encouraging this breeder they should know what they are encouraging.

IMO these threads should be in litter announcements not pictures section.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

Coastie01 said:


> I am aware that all puppies are cute and that there is an over population. I am simply saying that not every thread needs you guys' negativity. You already made your point abundantly clear in his/her other post. Why drag your drudgery over to this post too.


its not negativity...its called reality which doesn't seem to be getting through


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

JPF said:


> its not negativity...its called reality which doesn't seem to be getting through


 I totaly agree with what your saying. All I am saying is that if this guy is dumb enough to be a BYB then your posts arent doing anything but bringing down the morale of the board. It gets old seeing all the negativity in every thread. I know your thinking who the **** is this guy with 15 posts and why is he talking to me like this and the answer is I am a nobody. I am just saying that this negativity drives people away and you could be educating more people if there wasnt negativity in every thread, like the photos thread.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Coastie if you read the OP's other thread you will see that they are not interested in being educated, and anyone else reading these threads should not see them getting patted on the back. That sends the wrong message.


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I absolutely saw that. The guys is a total knucklehead. Just as a newbie this forum is very negative and I can see how it would drive people away and that is a shame because there are some very knowledgable people on her and a ton of great information.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

How is it negative to point out things that should not be encouraged?

I'm sorry we cannot just look at cute puppies and be happy. Some of us look at the big picture.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Coastie01 said:


> I absolutely saw that. The guys is a total knucklehead. Just as a newbie *this forum is very negative* and I can see how it would drive people away and that is a shame because there are some very knowledgable people on her and a ton of great information.


Why? Because they're being told things by people with experience that they don't necessarily want to hear?


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

Coastie01 said:


> I absolutely saw that. The guys is a total knucklehead. Just as a newbie this forum is very negative and I can see how it would drive people away and that is a shame because there are some very knowledgable people on her and a ton of great information.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> the knowledgable people are telling him/her the "negative" things. Im not sure how that should drive newbies away. Im a newbie and the fact that no one accepts BYB crap makes me happy


----------



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

Both partents are now CKC registered and we have the puppies' paperwork to go with them. First Vet visit scheduled 3/25 for shots, worming and checkup. Vet is less than 1/2 mile fom my house ( or shall we say Kennel now ha, ha ) I bet that will get all the haters going. All those 3K + guys hate someone braking the establishment. Our CKC male ( the female is now dual registered - Yes AKC and CKC ) that got the original bashing for being CKC, not AKC registered is in a pic with one of the pups. Now if anyone can see anything wrong with that dog please let me know asap. Oh by the way, our dogs' ears are already starting to stand up. Thanks for all the positive replys. These are on the next day pets site. LOL.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

bziegler said:


> Both partents are now CKC registered and we have the puppies' paperwork to go with them. First Vet visit scheduled 3/25 for shots, worming and checkup. Vet is less than 1/2 mile fom my house ( or shall we say Kennel now ha, ha ) I bet that will get all the haters going. All those 3K + guys hate someone braking the establishment. Our CKC male ( the female is now dual registered - Yes AKC and CKC ) that got the original bashing for being CKC, not AKC registered is in a pic with one of the pups. Now if anyone can see anything wrong with that dog please let me know asap. Oh by the way, our dogs' ears are already starting to stand up. Thanks for all the positive replys. These are on the next day pets site. LOL.


I cannot believe this is funny to you. We are talking about lives here and the people on here "bashing" you is because they love this breed and they are worried about where your puppies will end up. It is because of people like you that tons and tons of GSDs end up in shelters every day (trust me, I did rescue for many many years and fostered over 40 GSDs). Where are your dogs' OFA certifications? Can you post links to them? What kind of titles do they have proving their breed worthiness?
Yeah, I'm sure you will find homes for those puppies, but they will be uneducated people who know nothing, who have researched NOTHING about our precious breed. People who want to save money but will end up paying thousands later when health or temperament issues arise with the puppy (I was one of those with my byb Blossom), or they will just dump it in the shelter. Unless you are willing to take any of the pups back when the owners don't want them any more?
This is a very serious issue and I hope you realize that sooner than later, for the sake of all those puppies. If you want to become a breeder, fine, just do it the right way! Educate yourself about this wonderful breed. Find out about their health issues, their temperaments, etc. so that you can help improve the breed. Get involved in a sport like Agility and/or Schutzhund, that's when you will start seeing what your dogs are really made of.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

This is really depressing! I found this site a year or so ago and was thrilled to learn so much about the breed. And then to see denigration be a big joke, and what seems like utter resentment towards the responsible breeders on here trying to help. I can't help but wonder if all the qualities that makes this breed so special are going to be lost and the GSD truly become just another dog? How can anybody know so much that there is nothing left to learn? Sad!


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not going to participate in this discussion  I just hope you can find them good homes.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bziegler said:


> Both partents are now CKC registered and we have the puppies' paperwork to go with them. First Vet visit scheduled 3/25 for shots, worming and checkup. Vet is less than 1/2 mile fom my house ( or shall we say Kennel now ha, ha ) I bet that will get all the haters going. All those 3K + guys hate someone braking the establishment. Our CKC male ( the female is now dual registered - Yes AKC and CKC ) that got the original bashing for being CKC, not AKC registered is in a pic with one of the pups. Now if anyone can see anything wrong with that dog please let me know asap. *Oh by the way, our dogs' ears are already starting to stand up*. Thanks for all the positive replys. These are on the next day pets site. LOL.


:help:

Please post something that shows you know something about this breed.

As for your female, she looks oversized. Can't tell anything else from the photo. You could stack her. How large is she? What is she like? Where is the male?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> :help:
> 
> Please post something that shows you know something about this breed.
> 
> As for your female, she looks oversized. Can't tell anything else from the photo. You could stack her. How large is she? What is she like? Where is the male?


She mentioned in the another thread that the female is 85 pounds and the male is over 100. 

They were probably going for that "old fashioned" GSD look. You know... how the breed used to look.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Blazings said:


> I'm not going to participate in this discussion  I just hope you can find them good homes.


Same here. I wish the puppies happy homes & health.


----------



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

Dear GSDBESTK9, I see your new litter puppy pics and is that your house I see in the background ? Looks like you are a BYB yourself - maybe I just need to put some " jump obsticles " in my backyard and I can be " legit ".


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *bziegler*
> Dear GSDBESTK9, I see your new litter puppy pics and is that your house I see in the background ? Looks like you are a BYB yourself - maybe I just need to put some " jump obsticles " in my backyard and I can be " legit ".


Really, are you serious. you need to do some research before saying anything about her and her dogs.

not saying anything about you or your dogs cause all I can see is pics nothing else. just go and learn more about the breed, choose the right dogs do the health exams (HD, etc) and then you can start thinking in being a breeder just like GSDBESTK9 said.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bziegler said:


> Dear GSDBESTK9, I see your new litter puppy pics and is that your house I see in the background ? Looks like you are a BYB yourself - maybe I just need to put some " jump obsticles " in my backyard and I can be " legit ".


:nono: :thumbsdown:

Worst try at an insult ever.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bziegler said:


> Dear GSDBESTK9, I see your new litter puppy pics and is that your house I see in the background ? Looks like you are a BYB yourself - maybe I just need to put some " jump obsticles " in my backyard and I can be " legit ".


 
Please don't say things like this to her. You know nothing of her credentials. Have you been to their website? She wasn't being rude to you about your puppies just offering really good advice to help you become a better breeder. This forum is all about education-trying to help us all become better pet owners. There really isn't any need for you to post nasty comments like that.


----------

